# Can you give a horse Saltpeter?



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

How old are you? They haven't put salt peter in the military food in a LOOOONG time, if at all. And really, it is a horse, they do things, deal with it and ignore it. If you can't, maybe a mare would be better for you.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Some horses, if given magnesium will settle better but have never heard of saltpeter being given.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you Foxhunter. I just thought I should ask because my boss brought it up. I am going to be getting a testosterone check done on him to make sure he isn't proud cut. I just don't want him to get dangerous when I am on his back and he gets excited.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

And Greysorrel, I don't want to be on a horse's back when he is acting like a stud. I am trying to figure out ways to fix this problem. I don't want to sell this horse because he is perfect for me for everything else, I just want to fix this problem. I am 20.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I looked it up and it's a myth.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok Thank you Red Gate.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

If he is proud cut is there anything medicine-wise I could give him? Is there anyway this is just a training flaw? He couldn't care less about mares, or other horses, he is a gentleman to lead and do anything with. It is only after he works for a little while and then he stands still.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

paintluver said:


> If he is proud cut is there anything medicine-wise I could give him? Is there anyway this is just a training flaw? He couldn't care less about mares, or other horses, he is a gentleman to lead and do anything with. It is only after he works for a little while and then he stands still.



I've known horses that had implant, and Baby Huey had another operation to fix this problem year ago.

As for saltpeter? It has been changed formula wise from what it used to be in the old days and does not work like it used to now. And it DID work, and very well too.

And wouldn't have given it to horse anyway.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

If he doesnt have intrest in mares then he isnt proud cut most proud cuts are very interested in mares. Sounds like youv got a training issue.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There is no such thing as 'proud cut' it is a fallacy. 
Some horses exhibit stallion behaviour if they have been used as a stud, have been seduced by a mare or wishful thinking!

As your horse only does this after working then I would deal with it very firmly and make him concentrate on me. The moment he started to get aroused he would be made to move around me hard and fast and concentrate on me and nothing else.

If you say he only does this after working hard then I would say your hard work and mine are greatly different because if I have worked a horse hard all he wants to do is rest.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> There is no such thing as 'proud cut' it is a fallacy.
> Some horses exhibit stallion behaviour if they have been used as a stud, have been seduced by a mare or wishful thinking!
> 
> As your horse only does this after working then I would deal with it very firmly and make him concentrate on me. The moment he started to get aroused he would be made to move around me hard and fast and concentrate on me and nothing else.
> ...


How exacly do you figure that theres no such thing as proud cut. Sorry i totally disagree with that statment.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/Documents/Learnstall9-proudcut-apr09.pdf

This will explain it for you.

There is a cryptorchid but that is a totally different thing to proud cut.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/Documents/Learnstall9-proudcut-apr09.pdf
> 
> This will explain it for you.
> 
> There is a cryptorchid but that is a totally different thing to proud cut.



Well, I wish you had been around to tell my vet that then, since he found that the spermatic cord had not been cut short enough, and had actually grown back out through the inguinal opening and was causing studdy behavior. Would have saved me 1000 dollars.

This was not a crypt...and testes were both gone...so whatever you or they want to call it? Proud cut works.

He also was never used as a stud, or seduced by mares, or had wishful thinking either, and the behaviors worsened as he got older too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your vet can advice you when you get the test results, but I agree, get his focus back on YOU and not wherever else it is.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Unless he's dropping it to urinate (geldings will sometimes hold it while being ridden and need to go as soon as the saddle is off) smack it and tell him to put it away or whatever words or sound you want him to associate with the correction. My stallion learned those words purty durn quick. LOL


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/Documents/Learnstall9-proudcut-apr09.pdf
> 
> This will explain it for you.
> 
> There is a cryptorchid but that is a totally different thing to proud cut.


Iam still not buying it there is such a thing as proud cut. Not meaning a cryptorchid either. Like palomine said if there was no such thing a proud cut,why did the horse have a 1000 dollar surgery to fix it? 

So my guess is your wrong and we are right:lol:I rest my case on this so think what you like.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I've tried smacking it but it doesn't work. just need to try really making him work when he does it and see how that works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

